# الدجاج ينافس الزبالين في بلجيكيا..



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)

*29.05.2010 *

* الدجاج ينافس الزبالين في بلجيكيا *





_Großansicht des Bildes  mit der Bildunterschrift: بلدية موكرون تقدم دجاجتين هدية لكل  مواطن للمساهمة في الحفاظ على البيئة_

* من يربي المواشي أو الدجاج ينتج كمية أقل من النفايات العضوية لأنه يقدم  إليها بقايا الخضروات والفواكه بدلا من إلقائها في سلة القمامة. ولأن  الدجاجة الواحدة تأكل 150 كلغم سنويا قررت بلدة بلجيكية توزيع الدجاج على  المواطنين.*





قبل أن تتوسع خدمات جمع القمامة لتصل إلى كل  بيت، وفي زمن ما قبل الأكياس البلاستيكية والمعلبات، كانت شوارع القرى  الألمانية لا تقل نظافة عما هي عليه اليوم. آنذاك كان "خنزير القرية" يتولى  هذه المهمة، فقد كان الناس يلقون إليه بالنفايات العضوية، أي بقايا  الخضروات والفواكه والخبز اليابس وحتى الطبيخ.​ أما الهند- حيث لا يُسمح بذبح أو أكل لحوم  الأبقار المقدسة -  فتعاني من مشكلة الرائحة العفنة لجثث الأبقار بعد موت  حوالي 97 بالمائة من النسور الهندية (نسر البنغال) بسبب انتشار وباء قاتل  بين صفوفها. وكانت النسور الهندية تتولى مهمة التخلص من هذه الجثث الكثيرة،  إذ يوجد في الهند 226 مليون بقرة. ​ *الدجاج يقلص حجم النفايات العضوية*​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes  mit der Bildunterschrift:  تأكل  الدجاجة الواحدة 150 كيلوغراما من المواد العضوية في السنة.  _​ وفي بلجيكيا، اهتدت دائرة الحفاظ على البيئة في  بلدة موكرون الواقعة على الحدود مع فرنسا، إلى استخدام الدجاج لمساعدتها  في التخلص، أو على الأقل، في تقليص كمية النفايات العضوية. فالنفايات ليست  مضرة بالبيئة فقط وإنما مكلفة جدا أيضا، لأنها تحتاج إلى جمعها من البيوت  ونقلها إلى مكبات النفايات. ​ في ساحة السوق أمام مبنى البلدية التاريخي يقف  كريستوف دونيف على منصة مرتفعة، ويعلو صوته المنبعث من مكبرات الصوت فوق  أصوات الباعة والمشترين. كريستوف لا يريد بيع أو شراء شيء ما،  وإنما يريد  توزيع صناديق من الكرتون على السكان يوجد في كل صندوق دجاجتان هدية من  البلدية.​ فالدجاجة الواحدة تأكل سنويا 150 كيلوغراما من  النفايات العضوية وتضع فوق ذلك البيض البلدي. وتوزع بلدية موكرون سنويا  مائة دجاجة على السكان وتشترط عليهم الاشتراك في جلسة توعية يتعلمون خلالها  كيفية تربية الدجاج. ويقول كريستوف دونيف إن حملات التوعية هذه ضرورية   "بسبب التجارب السلبية التي رصدناها في السنة الأولى حين تبين لنا أن بعض  المواطنين أبقوا على الدجاج في الكراتين لأسبوعين أو أكثر". ​ *بيض بلدي يوميا*​ 

_Bildunterschrift:  Großansicht des Bildes  mit der Bildunterschrift:  تساعد  بعض أنواع النسور على التخلص من النفايات العضوية وخاصة نسر البنغال في  الهند. _​ كريستين وزوجها شارل متقاعدان وقد حصلا من  البلدية على  دجاجتين أخريين ليصبح مجموع ما لديهم الآن ثماني دجاجات. ولا  تخفي كريستين إعجابها بالدجاج وهي سعيدة مع زوجها شارل بالبيض البلدي الذي  تضعه الدجاجات "نحصل من دجاجاتنا الست على أربع وأحيانا على خمس بيضات  يوميا".​ والأهم من ذلك هو أن الدجاج يلبي الغرض الذي  تسعى البلدية إلى تحقيقه، ألا وهو تقليص حجم النفايات في المدينة التي يوجد  فيها 27 ألف أسرة، وهذا ما يؤكد عليه شارل الذي لاحظ أن "كمية النفايات  تراجعت كثيرا لأن الدجاج يأكل كل ما نقدمه له، فحين يتبقى بعض الطعام أو  الخضروات نطعمها للدجاج بدلا من إلقائها في سلة القمامة". ​ ولا تسعى بلدية موكرون إلى إهداء دجاجة لكل بيت  من بيوت القرية، وإنما تريد إقناع المواطنين بوجود بدائل رفيقة بالبيئة  لمعالجة مشكلة النفايات. وإذا اقتنعوا بالفكرة يمكنهم شراء الدجاج من السوق  حيث لا يتعدى سعر الفرخة الواحدة 7  يورو. 

(هــــــ.ع/ د.ب.ا)



​


----------



## جيلان (1 يونيو 2010)

> كريستوف لا يريد بيع أو شراء شيء ما، وإنما يريد توزيع صناديق من الكرتون على السكان يوجد في كل صندوق دجاجتان هدية من البلدية.
> فالدجاجة الواحدة تأكل سنويا 150 كيلوغراما من النفايات العضوية وتضع فوق ذلك البيض البلدي. وتوزع بلدية موكرون سنويا مائة دجاجة على السكان وتشترط عليهم الاشتراك في جلسة توعية يتعلمون خلالها كيفية تربية الدجاج​


 
ايه الدماغ دى كمان دورات تدريبية هههههههههههه
بجد حلول رائعة.. اقدم اعجابى بافكارهم البسيطة والمتميزة


----------



## kalimooo (2 يونيو 2010)

ناس رايقة وتهتم للكبيرة والصغيرة

حتى الدجاجة لها شغل عندهم

وهنا ههههههههههههههههههههه

الانسان نفسه لا يجد عمل له

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه

لاء احنا فى مصر بيضحكوا على الناس وياخدوا منها

الفراخ بتاعتها قال ايه انفلونزا الطيور

ههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا كليمو للمعلومة 
​


----------



## kalimooo (2 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لاء احنا فى مصر بيضحكوا على الناس وياخدوا منها
> 
> ...





مشكورة يا تاسوني

لتعليقاتك الرائعة 

الرب يبارك فيكِ


----------



## جيلان (2 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> لاء احنا فى مصر بيضحكوا على الناس وياخدوا منها​
> ...


 


كليمو قال:


> ناس رايقة وتهتم للكبيرة والصغيرة
> 
> حتى الدجاجة لها شغل عندهم
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههه تعليقاتكم تفطس من الضحك
عندنا لو طالو يبيعونا وياخدوا مكاننا فراخ هيعملوها


----------



## zezza (2 يونيو 2010)

فى مصر بياخدوا مننا الفراخ قال خايفيين خايف علينا من الانفلونزا
حتى لو الحكومة اديتنا هناكلها ههههههههه

بقى اربى فراخ علشان تاكولى الزبالة و لا اكل انا الفراخ احسن !!!!!!!! :closedeye 

شكرا كليمو على الخبر ...
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ماجو2010 (2 يونيو 2010)

موضوع حلو أوى
وتعليقات أحلى 
ميرسى كليمو​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه تعليقاتكم تفطس من الضحك
> عندنا لو طالو يبيعونا وياخدوا مكاننا فراخ هيعملوها




يعني الفراخ اهم مننا

ههههههههههههههههه

ممكن..

شعب عربي منفتح

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نفرتاري (3 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههه
انا فى زمن العجب
ربنا يستر علينا فى المستقبل
احنا لازم لنا دماغ زى دى
ميرسى يا كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (3 يونيو 2010)

*زيزا 

مهو لو بقيت الزبالة 

تسبب مشكلة بيئة كبيرة

تؤثر على صحة الانسان

يومها مش ها نعرف ناكل حاجة...*


----------



## kalimooo (3 يونيو 2010)

ماجو

الشكر لحضورك وردك الجميل

الرب يباركك


----------



## govany shenoda (3 يونيو 2010)

ميرسي ياكليموعلي الموضوع الجميل 
بس انا عندي رائي 
قبل ما يعلمونا نربي فراخ عشان تاكل الزباله يعلمونا ازاي نرشد منها
يعني بدل ما نعمل الاكل وليمه واحنا مثلا فردين ونرمي الباقي نتعلم ازي نحافظ علي الي عندنا عشان في ناس كتير مش تندها​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (3 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى كليمو على الموضوع

اصل انت مش عارف الناس فى مصر علشان اللحمة ثمنها ارتفع فالناس عملوا اضراب على اللحمة

واتجهوا الى الفراخ وبالتالى الفراخ عمالة تغلا ولسة مش عارفين هتوصل لكام

يبقى الحكومة هتفرق للناس فراخ

بس الحمدللة احنا ملناش فى القصة دى كلها علشان احنا صايمين يغلوا براحتهم بقى 
​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2010)

نفرتاري

تمام يا نفرتاري لازم دماغ 

واكتر شوية ضمير الحكام 

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2010)

ميرسي ياكليموعلي الموضوع الجميل 
بس انا عندي رائي 
قبل ما يعلمونا نربي فراخ عشان تاكل الزباله يعلمونا ازاي نرشد منها
يعني بدل ما نعمل الاكل وليمه واحنا مثلا فردين ونرمي الباقي نتعلم ازي نحافظ علي الي عندنا عشان في ناس كتير مش تندها


الثقافة والارشاد مطلوبين بالتأكيد

والاهم ضمير الحكام...

مطلوب ضمير وليس سرقة فلوس الدولة والغلبانين

الشكر الك جيوفاني

الرب يبالركك


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> ميرسى كليمو على الموضوع
> 
> اصل انت مش عارف الناس فى مصر علشان اللحمة ثمنها ارتفع فالناس عملوا اضراب على اللحمة
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بتكلم الحكومة بدل ما تسرق فلوس الغلابة

تنشيء مزارع بكثافة 

بكل قرية بكل مدينة بكل صعيد

عندها هتستفاد  كدولة والناس تستفيد 

من ناحية نزول الاسعار

والبيئة معا

الشكر لمرورك الكريم

الرب يبارك فيكي


----------



## النهيسى (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جدا لأختياركم


هذا الموضوع  الرااااائع جدا والمعلومات الجميله


الرب يبارككم أخى كليمو​


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع رائع اوى وفكرة تحفة فعلا 
ميرسى لك كتير كليمو 
عجبنى اوى تعليق تاسونى هههههههههه
عسولة 
سلام المسيح معك
*​


----------



## ريما 14 (4 يونيو 2010)

حلو و الله 

تحياتي اخي الكريم


----------



## Coptic Man (4 يونيو 2010)

لو انتشرت الفكرة دي في مصر كل واحد هيروح ياخد فرختين مش علشان يشارك في حملة لحماية البيئة 

علشان يكون عالغداء في نفس اليوم ههههههه

شكرا عالخبر


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2010)

اخي
النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *موضوع رائع اوى وفكرة تحفة فعلا
> ميرسى لك كتير كليمو
> عجبنى اوى تعليق تاسونى هههههههههه
> عسولة
> ...



ديدي

شكرااا لمرورك القيم

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههه
عجبي
ناس بتفكر ازاي تشغل 
الناس والطيور 
وناس بتفكر ازاي 
تموت في الشعب والطيور 
شكرا كليمو 
موضوع قيم


----------



## kalimooo (6 يونيو 2010)

*اهل المودة

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

نورت الموضوع اختي

*


----------



## kalimooo (6 يونيو 2010)

*Coptic Man

العرب كلهم كدة 

ليس فقط بمصر

مشكور اخي لمرورك الظريف*


----------

